# Bike Rentals in San Diego?



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm going to be taking a train ride south to San Diego next month. I'd like to explore the roads around the area. Are there any shops in SD that rent road bikes?


----------



## felix5150 (Mar 15, 2009)

B&L Bike & Sport has road and mountain bike rentals.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

If you're taking the train, then why not bring your bike?

JSR


----------



## uno-speedo (Oct 26, 2004)

jump off the train in encinitas for nytro or solana beach for b&l. the amtrak only stops at solana beach or the coaster stops at both of the above.


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

*only one way*

I'm only taking the train one way, flying home. 



JSR said:


> If you're taking the train, then why not bring your bike?
> 
> JSR


----------



## SkippyCycle (Apr 20, 2006)

Use www.rentabikenow.com
lots of options in SD-reserve online
great service!


----------

